# sofre



## MOMO2

Em sembla que "sofre" vol dir "azufre". Es correcte?
I si es aixì, per què "amarillo" es diu "groc"

Demasiado difícil. Voy a seguir en castellano (veo que en este foro se admiten todos los idiomas)

En Barcelona hay unos contenedores para basura especial que se llaman "groc". Son amarillos como un taxi, como un limón (un limón europeo). 
He buscado "groc" y me dice que es como el color del "sofre". Me pregunto si el "sofre" es el azufre. En ese caso me pregunto si hay otras maneras de decir amarillo.  
Momo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Esatto, Momo: *sofre* è *zolfo/azufre*; *groc* è *giallo/amarillo*. Una cosa *saura* seria de color groc fosc, si bé no et sé assegurar que aquest adjectiu (*saur/saura*) vingui de sofre.

Dopo esiste la sfumatura *groguenc/grogós*, que sarebbe il vostro *giallastro* (*amarillento* in spagnolo e* yellowish* in inglese).

Baci all'Italia!


----------



## Lumia

Per què del groc en diem groc en català? Perquè prenem el nom del llatí _crocum_, "safrà" (i només cal que recordeu quin color agafa l'arròs quan s'hi posa safrà). El mot _safrà_ també s'utilitza com a nom de color per designar una cosa d'un groc molt viu.

El mot _saur_ que comentava la Traductora està pres del llatí tardà _sauru_, amb el mateix significat que en català, segons el DCVB.

(A l'edició en paper del GREC recordo que hi ha un quadre sinòptic molt interessant amb els noms dels colors en català, per si fa servei a algú.)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lumia said:


> Per què del groc en diem groc en català? Perquè prenem el nom del llatí _crocum_, "safrà" (i només cal que recordeu quin color agafa l'arròs quan s'hi posa safrà). El mot _safrà_ també s'utilitza com a nom de color per designar una cosa d'un groc molt viu.


 
Això m'ha fet pensar en un llibret preciós per a nens petits, molt conegut en els EUA des de fa dècades, anomenat "Good night, moon": hi surt un "crocus garden". Ara caic que, en anglès, _crocus_ és la planta i _saffron_, el producte comestible. 

Ja sé, doncs, quina era la planta del llibre!


----------



## chics

El sofre és _azufre_ i sí, és groc, més aviat d'un color groc llimona. Habitualment utilitzem _groc llimona_ per a descriure aquest color, però no hi ha cap problema a utilitzar el sofre. Val a dir que no és un sinònim de groc, és com dir _verd poma_ o _verd coure_ o _rosa pal_.


----------



## Lumia

chics said:


> _verd coure_


 
Mai no hauria aplicat el color verd al coure. Per a mi el coure és d'un color vermellós ataronjat. Hauria dit, això sí, _verd clor_.


----------



## RIU

Lumia said:


> Mai no hauria aplicat el color verd al coure. Per a mi el coure és d'un color vermellós ataronjat. Hauria dit, això sí, _verd clor_.


El coure quan es rovella fa una capa de color verd.


----------



## Lumia

RIU said:


> El coure quan es rovella fa una capa de color verd.


 
Sí, això ho sé, però no és el color del coure. És com dir _verd pa_ perquè el pa quan es floreix fa una capa verda.


----------



## Namarne

RIU said:


> El coure quan es rovella fa una capa de color verd.


Ah, sí, és veritat: verd coure.


----------



## chics

Hola. És veritat que dient "coure" entenem el color rogenc de les cassoles antigues, però al costat de "verd" potser un color verd molt precís. Precisament he posat aquest exemple perque no és una cosa que tothom utilitza tots els dies, com el cas del sofre pel groc, però hi ha contexts que demanen de vegades filar més prim en els colors.


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola Momo2

Si el groc sofre no t'agrada, et puc suggerir uns altres grocs que ben segur trobaras a la paleta d'un artista:

Groc cadmi, groc hansa, groc nàpols, groc nàpols rojenc, groc diarilida, groc reial, groc llimona, groc permanent, stil de grain groc, aureolina, groc niquel, ocre groc. 

Espero que algun d'ells t'agradi


----------



## chics

MOMO2 said:


> En Barcelona hay unos contenedores para basura especial que se llaman "groc". Son amarillos como un taxi, como un limón (un limón europeo).
> He buscado "groc" y me dice que es como el color del "sofre". Me pregunto si el "sofre" es el azufre. En ese caso me pregunto si hay otras maneras de decir amarillo.
> Momo


Hola Momo. *Groc* significa "amarillo" en catalán, no hay otra palabra con la misma raiz que en castellano, como _amarillu_ o _amaret _confused:) ni nada así. La verdad es que no sé si los del diccionario habrían podido dar otro ejemplo más _fácil_, el color de un plátano o de un limón, o con el que tiñe el azafrán (safrà). *Sofre* es "azufre", que es de color amarillo.
No sé si es esto lo que preguntas...


----------



## Lumia

chics said:


> Hola. És veritat que dient "coure" entenem el color rogenc de les cassoles antigues, però al costat de "verd" potser un color verd molt precís. Precisament he posat aquest exemple perque no és una cosa que tothom utilitza tots els dies, com el cas del sofre pel groc, però hi ha contexts que demanen de vegades filar més prim en els colors.


 
Si mireu a Google el compost "verd coure", veureu que en català només hi ha 36 referències, de les quals una a aquest fòrum i la majoria a una empresa de ceràmica mallorquina anomenada Verd Coure Ceràmiques. Si les eliminem ens quedem amb només dues referències: una en un relat en català i l'altra en una descripció d'un llagostí al Museu de la Pesca.

En canvi, mirant en castellà "verde cobre" en surten 30.200, però, i això és important, donat que és la descripció d'un color a la paleta que usa la casa Renault, si eliminem totes les referències a aquesta empresa, es queda en 613 (de les quals caldria eliminar-ne una pila que no tenen la paraula "Renault" però també s'hi refereixen, perquè són de compra-venda de vehicles). 

Tot això em fa pensar que en castellà el terme és bàsicament introduït per la casa Renault (no he aconseguit saber si _vert cuivre/vert cuivré/vert de cuivre_ eren usats habitualment en francès abans de la intervenció d'aquesta empresa o no), com el color "blau petroli" de la casa Ford (que no era blau, sinó verd morera però metal·litzat i quan hi tocava el sol podia fer l'efecte de color blau), i que del castellà pot haver saltat al català, com tantes d'altres coses.


----------



## chics

No sabia que l'empressin a Renault. 

No sé si vas per aquí... normalment aquesta mena de coses no són extrangerismes, sino que les persones que necessiten descriure molt finament un color, sovint en entorns de moda i tecnico-científics, però també els dissenyadors i de marketing de cotxes, prenen exemples de la natura per descriure'ls. 

Obviament no poden usar una referència que només un conegui, com el meu jersei blau, o les flors d'aquest gerani d'aquí, però no l'altre, etc. Per això, independentment de la llengua, se sol recórrer a animals (groc camell), flors (lila, violeta, malva), fruits (prèssec, poma), metalls (acer, alumini, or,...), altres (molsa, sorra, herba, mostassa), etc. Altra cosa és que desprès en una llengua uns esdevinguin més populars que en d'altres, però sense haver-ne fet cap estudi al respecte tinc la sospita que sobretot depèn de la cultura de cada poble (per exemple al Carib la sorra és blanca, o hi ha llocs on no conèixen el safrà) i de que en un moment donat es faci conegut per una moda en qualsevol àmbit ("pel proper hivern els colors de moda són el magrana i el verd ampolla").

He posat al mateix cercador "groc sofre" i m'ha trobat 21 referències a la xarxa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

I els  noms de colors amb noms de ciutats també és un recurs força emprat. Em vénen al cap:

- Groc de Nàpols.
- Blau de Nova Orleans.
- Burdeus (que és dins la tonalitat dels grana i que fa referència, més que no pas a la ciutat, al vi, diria jo...)


----------

